# Sweet potato wine help



## Swilley (Mar 11, 2012)

What would y'all use to top off sweet potato wine


----------



## roblloyd (Mar 11, 2012)

Swilley said:


> What would y'all use to top off sweet potato wine



Ketchup.


----------



## roblloyd (Mar 12, 2012)

I really thought someone would have a real answer for you by now. I haven't been able to think of anything since my smart-alec response.

If you didn't need much how about potato based vodka?


----------



## WVMountaineerJack (Mar 13, 2012)

How did you make it, is it clear, sweet, dry, cloudy, orange or white, made from yams or sweet potatoes? A little information might help. CC



Swilley said:


> What would y'all use to top off sweet potato wine


----------



## Swilley (Mar 13, 2012)

I made it from boiled sweet potato juice and it a cloudy orange color I am going to put some amylase in it to get rid of the starch haze and then use some sparkeloid to clear it up I hope I think I can top it off with a cheep white wine what do y'all think


----------



## shoebiedoo (Mar 13, 2012)

BOLLA SUAVE would be a nice complement it's cheap and has slight nutty flavor to it. IMHO


----------



## shoebiedoo (Mar 13, 2012)

You could also use mixture of Cinnamon and butter 

sorry couldn't leave it alone


----------



## CowboyPhil (Mar 15, 2012)

Well, I am a mere novice but why couldn't you use a light bodied white to top-off something that would not be over powered by the potatoe wine. Also, Shoebiedoo, I know you were joking but Cinnamon Tea would be a good top off to this wine if you ask me.


----------



## SharWine (Jun 9, 2012)

Gosh I have 3+ year old sweet potato wine and it is the best smelling like sweet potatoes but taste mild like vodka. My first 5 gal batch was Jack Keller instructions with a twist... Shar creation. I have made over 40 gal. grow my own purple sweets and oh what a pretty colored wine! It is fantastic for top off with other wines because it will not alter the wine your topping it off with. I love it, have tried several different strains of yeast, and added lemons and oranges to one or more of my batches. Last fall I had muscadine "ice grapes" then made a batch using those, wow is that good, even green. It makes the most amazing blends with muscadine wine. It has a flavor of it's own. I make mine dry or slightly semi-sweet.


----------

